# Ferndale care home, kettering, dec 2011



## alex76 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey all…. Well this place was a mini explore in two half’s as the internals was taken late at night and externals was taken the following morning.
And many apologies for those who are not to fond of editing 
Now there is not much history of this place around all I can tell you is that it was built in 1873 and like most of the Victorian houses built in this area they where for the wealthier and owners of the many shoe and boot factory’s which where scatted around Kettering. 
Ferndale during the WW2 was used as a hospital and in later day used as a care home for the elderly and closed about five years ago.
Now the place is used by the homeless, junkies, and chaves 

On with the pics


----------



## highcannons (Dec 4, 2011)

That looks an interesting place, and I did like the 'photo's....your 'pics your post your choice!


----------



## alex76 (Dec 4, 2011)

Cheers mate


----------



## jools (Dec 4, 2011)

Spooky!!!!

Your pictures,,,,,,,, you present them as you think fit. We all have different ideas about things and it would be boring otherwise.


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Dec 4, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## alex76 (Dec 5, 2011)

cheers guys


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice find and love the experimenting with colour pop bud explore soon cant wait.


----------



## Ratters (Dec 5, 2011)

As has been said, you take/edit/share the photos as you see fit. It's nice to see something in a different way.

Nice report, thanks for sharing.


----------



## st33ly (Dec 5, 2011)

This place looks pretty goood


----------



## alex76 (Dec 6, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice find and love the experimenting with colour pop bud explore soon cant wait.



Cheers mate.... yeap is going to be another good one defo 


And cheers for the nice comments chaps


----------



## kathyms (Dec 6, 2011)

it hasnt changed much, i expected it to have been stripped for development as the builders had been in there.


----------



## alex76 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry a bit OTT this one it amused me though the aperture was a bit off so I had a burnt out sky and thought I would fix it…


----------



## smiler (Dec 7, 2011)

Interestingly different, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## alex76 (Dec 8, 2011)

smiler said:


> Interestingly different, I enjoyed it, Thanks



cheers smiler


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice one dude! Smashing pics!


----------



## Lost Explorer (Dec 13, 2011)

Shame to see it pikeyd! Still I went nearly 2 years ago, can't believe how long ago it was! 

http://lost-places.co.uk/photos/nursing-northampton/


----------



## alex76 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers lost explorer, I remember seeing this site I can’t recall if it was DP or 28 when it was first explored not long after it closed its doors and the place was mint similar to your photos. Which was eerie the dinner table was still set up like the old dears was about to have there Christmas dinner. And yeah is a shame the building is fantastic Victorian loveliness.
I do only hope that some one will save it before it gets any more wrecked like a lot of are heritage which is then gone for ever


----------



## BoxingKitty (Dec 14, 2011)

Love the colors in pic #4! The staircase in the picture right before it is a good one as well.


----------

